# To say something or not?



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Twice in 24 hours last week, we were treated with ignorance by two separate fellow campers (ok - they were caravanners). On both occasions, they arrived on a pitch between us and another, put their 'van on one edge of their pitch, and then parked the car 'behind' it, between them and us. This left a glaringly disproportionate amount of space between us and their car, and the other side of their 'van and the unit on the far side of them.
In essence, they didnt want to have the car spoil their view, and also limit their usable space.

The first lot came late in the day, and were up and gone next morning before i could politely ask we were left a bit more room - or more accurately, id like their car parked on their pitch instead of mine.

When this happened a second time within an hour of the plot being vacated, i was out of the van before he'd switched his engine off. This time we were left with about 7 feet to play with, while he had about thirty feet on his other side. I pointed out we were left with very little space, and could he park round the other side where there was much more room. He obliged, but wasnt happy. He didnt speak or acknowledge us for the remainder of his stay.

Im sure that in both cases, they decided as we were in a motor-home, we didnt need so much space, as we'd no car to park.

In both cases we found the experiences both ignorant and arrogant from fellow campers.

Would you have said anything, or stood to be walked over in the name of keeping the peace?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

The pitches should be clearly marked or obvious. Yes I would have done the same.


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

It would be helpful if the pitches were marked or if people had the common sense to stick to one pitch. I too would have said something.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Express you situation to the site manager or wardens.

We get this alot on our site inc
Motorhomes with a trailer and car
Tuggers with two cars
Campers with 3-4 cars plus guests

We normally prefer to deal with it oursleves than let the customers get involved with each other.

Hope it did not prevent you from enjoying your stay.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

It was only a 5 van site, the pitchs were marked and a reasonable size. These were just cases of ignorance/arrogance by these people. It was easier to just put my irrefutable case there and then and get it over with.
Id have had to resort to 'officialdom' if id had a refusal to see sense.
Essentialy, it shouldnt happen in the first place, be they MH'ers, caravanners, or campers (tents).


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Correct! the whole idea is to have your own space to enjoy, afterall you paid for it.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Space*

I have never had the problem(s) you mention, here in the UK or on the continent.

But you just cannot beat hedged pitches.

TM


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Mick757 said:


> It was only a 5 van site, the pitchs were marked and a reasonable size. These were just cases of ignorance/arrogance by these people. It was easier to just put my irrefutable case there and then and get it over with.
> Id have had to resort to 'officialdom' if id had a refusal to see sense.
> Essentialy, it shouldnt happen in the first place, be they MH'ers, caravanners, or campers (tents).


And then other people wonder why some feel the need to put up windbreaks right around the edge of their pitch :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Mick

Yes, I'm with you. I'd have asked them to move their car. As TM says, hedged pitches stops problems like this.

Gerald


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Speak up*

I am glad you spoke up Mike, I would have if it bothered me.

It is because of people like us that makes many people think twice next time.

TM


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

I would have said something.

We were recently on a site in Cornwall and we had a corner pitch, when we arrived we parked next to a caravan and car and they were so rude! We said hello, he forced himself to say hello back out of politeness but she ignored us, then everytime we stepped out of our van to sit outside (it was hot) they would make a point of pulling all the blinds down on their van (presumably so we couldn't look at them) however they didn't do it on the other side where the pitch was occuped by a caravan, however when the caravan the other side of them left and another MH pitched up they pulled all the blinds down on the other side of their caravan and on their awning, they also complained to the other MH about their habitation door being on the "wrong" side of the van (It was a german rh drive van with the habitation door also on the drivers rh side) They didn't like the other motorhomers getting out of their mh and possibly looking at their van as they got out, the lady in the other mh came to ask us if we had similar treatment from the caravanners and when we said we had she decided that she might just go round there and take issue with them, don't know if she did or not, she said she was going to write to caravan club though, so we shall see.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the support. Got to agree about the hedged pitch's - though it usually means higher fees into the bargain. (yes, i know you cant have it both ways). We often put up a wind-break, but for the purposes of what its intended for, and adjacent to the van - not as a pitch marker. But if thats what it takes to make folk toe the line, i can see us getting a second one!

It would be helpful if pitch boundaries were marked - especially where they abut a wall or fence. Instead of a central marker; why not have a line marker where they join? It wouldnt take any more doing, and would save consternation in many cases, as it would be obvious where one pitch began and the next ended.


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

We have had several stays at different sites over the last few months, where children (mostly), but also adults think it is OK to take short cuts across our pitch.

It happened a few weeks ago at one site, and we eventually told the kids. After that, the parents and friends retaliated, crossing our pitch to get to the showers etc (a group of tenters; each one taking up twice the space of our van)

Our pitch was a service pitch, with its own water, and on the Friday evening as we set up I invited one of the tenters to use our tap instead of walking further to a common tap
Didn't thank us, but three families used it over the weekend

We couldn't put out the awning or windbreak as the hardstanding was too hard for pegs, so we used chairs, table and cadac to show it was our area, but the kids just pushed through

We did think of walking our dog through their combined empire, but my impression was that that they would not have dismissed the option of violence in their response

In the end we went home very unhappy, late afternoon on the Saturday, instead of the Sunday

The following weekend it happened at another site, but the site owner slid in place a removable fence rail
It stopped the kids, but not the youths and some adults
We put up windbreak, awning and furniture
That stopped it, but I was then accosted by a tenter from the adjacent field for blocking his access to the showers
I pointed out the paved path that went around our pitch, and which extended his route by 5 or 6 feet, but he thought I was being unreasonable to close off the pitch I had paid for

Again it was a group of tenters (taking up a whole postcode + cars, trailers, pup tents, pegged out play area for the kids & dogs) who wanted the access

Or am I just being selfish?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As a tugger of 24 or so years I always ensured that we never encroachd on anothers plot.
I used to park the car on the door opening side of the c/van.
this ensured that I and my new neighbours would start as friends.
Until their kids started to play football in front of my van.
But that is another threads worth.

Some say ignorance is bliss



Dave p


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I too would definitely have spoken up, no doubt, much to the disapproval of Rita. She always sees it as asking for trouble. I see it as not letting folks think that they can trample all over us.

We only tend to use sites when visiting family, and tend to use meets, rallies, and C&CC THS locations.

The only problem we had recently, was when we arrived at Sheringham on a C&CC THS we were refused parking on a pitch, by some idiotic woman frantically waving her arms and shouting "no, no, no. This is my friend's pitch" "So, where is your friend, and where is her pitch marker", I replied. If you continue to adopt that attitude with me, your friend, when she eventually arrives, will have to pitch elsewhere". She relented, and we moved to the next available pitch.

Some folks, eh?

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I always say something, The french are the worse when they park longways instead of end on. Recently I had to shout at a German who was looking for a pitch he drove around 6 times each time stopping in front of me, leaving his van running with all the cooling fans running, on the 6th time I shouted "turn it off you inconsiderate prick" well he must have understood because he left and never came back.

Loddy  

PS i am grumpy whe my peace is disturbed :x


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Nowt so queer as folk, eh? :lol: 
We spent last weekend at the Forest of Dean in one of the Forest campsites which is pretty much a free for all. The EHU pitches are marked by a small paving slab with an arrow painted on them to show you which way to direct your caravan/MH. Not sure how that works for tents. Anyway we selected a pitch and parked up and later on watched in amazement when a tugger pulled up accompanied by 7 further cars of family/mates all with huge tents who proceeded to pitch any old way over the EHU pitches whether they wanted EHU or not. After they had put up the tents and let the hoards of kids loose, up went 3 gazebos and everyone sat down and opened up the crates of booze. Thought we were going to be in for a long noisy night, but they piped down at about 11 pm and were very quiet. During the day the kids really let rip, but it wasn't as bad as we thought it was going to be. They certainly didn't bother to keep to the 6 metre gap between outfits as requested by the campsite.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti,  all sounds just like Italy in August!
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Such situations as you all describe reminds me yet again why I much prefer to wildcamp! We do stay on campsites too though and fortunately we have never personally encountered any major problems with fellow campers but we did arrive on a site once where we couldn't get onto our pitch straight away!

We were touring around Scotland and decided to book into what turned out to be quite a busy and popular campsite which because it was a weekend, only had one pitch available to accommodate our size MH. However, we discovered when we drove to our allocated pitch that the caravanner on the adjoining pitch had parked his estate car there! We had to sit in our MH and patiently wait for approx three quarters of an hour for him to return from walking his dog, before we could park up! The man looked quite disgruntled at having to move his car and he didn't even have the manners to apologise for holding us up! By the look on his face you would have thought it was us who were the inconsiderate ones not him!!!! He was very lucky that we are both quite easy going with things like this and rightly or wrongly, we just prefer to shrug such ignorance and impoliteness off rather than spoil our holiday with needless confrontations! Fortunately, we were only there for one night, so thankfully we never came into contact with the man again! 

I don't know ...... there's nowt so queer as folk at times is there????? 8O

Sue


----------



## bonnieboo (Apr 27, 2009)

My poor husband,  all I do is moan about the neighbours parked too close next to us, :x :x moan about their kids and moan about anything else and I keep saying " go on, tell em" bloody cheek " go and tell em" Poor Brian. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
So, we spend the whole time moaning and not doing anything about it :lol: :lol: . British through and through :lol: :lol: 

I suppose I had better start finding ways to moan to the person I am moaning about instead of putting my husband through it all the time :roll:


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

It's not many years ago that my brother (caravan owner) was asked by site steward to move his caravan to the centre of the pitch and park on the non caravan door side and awning on opposite side so all caravanners/Mhomers were looking at next doors car. We've been to CC sites where this is still requested. Hence we tend to park in the centre of the pitch.

I think I tend to be a watcher and chatterer. If children run across our pitch I usually say "Hello having a good time" and get in to conversation that usually means they'll go another way or that lady will stop and talk!! 

Now cats roaming through my garden and using the polytunnel as a loo!! Battle plans are being drawn up

Jan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

loddy said:


> I shouted "turn it off you inconsiderate prick" well he must have understood because he left and never came back.
> 
> Loddy
> 
> PS i am grumpy whe my peace is disturbed :x


Its the way you tell them :lol: :lol: :lol:

DAve p

EDIT
What anoys me is being told to park lenghtways on a pitch and have the sun for only a short time.
If i have paid for a pitch i may like to be widthways and catch the sun for most of the day.
Who`s holiday is it anyway.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Although we are not regular 'Rally Attenders' due to work and other commitments, we much prefer to go on MHF and MCC rallies together with C&CC THS. Never had problems with the neighbours on these.

We are off next week to use several of the C&CC THS in the SE. No charge for children, awnings, tents and dogs, only additional adults. The most we will be paying is £10 a night, can't be bad!


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I know the Caravan Club has it's faults, but one of the main reasons we like it so much is because of the clearly defined pitches on most of the sites.

It always makes us laugh when you see the caravans trying to squeeze there cars, van and circus tents onto the pitch.

Why on earth do they need those huge awnings. There was one in Blackpool a few weeks ago that must have been twice the size of the caravan.

We had an end pitch at Blackpool and had to wind our awning out to prevent people peeping in. Some are just so blatant, one guy actually stopped and watched ,e eat my dinner pointing somthing out in the van to his wife. I looked straight into his eyes and he just continued.

Don't get me wrong. I like to walk the dog just as it's getting dark to have a wee peep inside the different vans, but it's just that a glance from a distance

Stewart


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Problem is that tents are so cheap these days the chavs see it as a cheap way of getting away with a load of booze for a weekend.

Im supprised to hear this problem happened on a a CS or CL though. We tend to wild camp if we can or use a CC CL thats perhaps out of the way and maybe without hookup. Tuggers wont go where there is no hookup and if its out of the way a bit they tend to be less busy (we have a bike so we can still get out)

I find the CC CL's are almost always child free zones which is great. They tend to attract an older crowd as well that are usually tucked up in bed by 10pm!

IF I had to go on a regimented site, full of kids and parties of people in tents I would rather stay at home.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

barryd said:


> Im supprised to hear this problem happened on a a CS or CL though. We tend to wild camp if we can or use a CC CL thats perhaps out of the way and maybe without hookup. Tuggers wont go where there is no hookup and if its out of the way a bit they tend to be less busy (we have a bike so we can still get out)
> 
> I find the CC CL's are almost always child free zones which is great. They tend to attract an older crowd as well that are usually tucked up in bed by 10pm!


 Ironies of ironies -our recent 'problem' happened at a CC CL! And furthermore, the worst site by some distance weve used, was an ex. CL - recently ousted from the club. But, the problems we encountered were not a recent thing at that site, it had obviously gone unmonitored for years.

Also, i know of a gaggle of tuggers who will happily go without leccy to save money - so you cant always avoid them. That said, we have dear friends who are part of this group, who are no bother to no-one.

As for the afforementioed CC - this is our first and final year. I see them as a waste of money!

It seems we all have our problems with inconsiderate 'neighbours' from time to time.


----------

